# Upgrading Audio on Logitech Z5500



## Ali911 (Dec 5, 2016)

Can you upgrade the audio format on a Logitech Z5500 sound system e.g DTS HD to DTS X via an AV Receiver. I found a thread that explains how to connect the sound system including sub to an AV receiver so you can at least connect it to a AV receiver. I have been using the speakers for many years and the speakers sound great when used on my PC, Blu Ray Player or Sky Box. However I still don.t know if simply connecting your sound system to an av receiver with DTX decoding will lead to my sound system outputting DTX X. Or is this simply not the case due the limitations of the control pod on the sound system does this not get bypassed when using an AV receiver. I am grateful to any answers given thanks I am sorry if this is in the wrong forum I am new here thanks Ali.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

If this picture is correct for the inputs on Z5500 controller, then, if you have analog MCH outputs on the AVR, you should be able to get 6 channels of whatever audio format you please, by using the 6ch "Direct" analog ins.

cheers


----------

